# How to make Lightscribe Templates in photoshop?



## brian8474 (May 8, 2006)

Does anyone Know how to make there own Templates for the Lightscribe software? I checked the Template Folder and it shows them to be in .LST Format. I have photoshop cs7 But it does not support that file.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I think LST is probably short for LightScribe Template. (Just a guess, but it seems logical). I think I would try designing your template in Photoshop and saving it in whichever format you choose, jpg most likely. Then change the extention from jpg to lst, move it to the Template folder and see if it can be used. Its a long shot, but worth a try. I have Photoshop 7 (an oldie from my job before I retired, but still usable on Vista) so I think I'll try that myself.


----------



## brian8474 (May 8, 2006)

Good idea, I will try that and post back.

Thank's.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, I just tried it and it did not work for me.  So....I went to www.lightscribe.com and found that apparently there is no method of designing your own templates from scratch. However there is a download section on the site. On the downloads there is a "LS Template Labeler". You can use it to take existing templates and fill in your own images and text. There is even a short 5 minute video showing how to do that. Take a look and see if that is any help to you.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

There is one more thing you can do....I use Nero 8 myself and it is Lightscribe capable. I design my own labels and you can use one of those as a sort of template. You simply go into Nero (or what software you choose) design the label and save it. Then select the file/label you want to use, load and alter it as you see fit.


----------



## brian8474 (May 8, 2006)

No Luck, Read this. http://www.lightscribe.com/discussionBoards/index.aspx?g=posts&t=2126


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah I read that, decided that I ain't bright enuff to do that. (smile). Would be nice if someone worked up a little program to allow the template creation from scratch.


----------

